# Word of the Day: occupation



## Em in Ohio (Jun 15, 2020)

Multiple meanings -

Pick one and run!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2020)

Occupation by a foreign power can have a significant impact on a country's population.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2020)

Sorry, is that too political? Feel free to remove it if you so wish.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Occupation by a foreign power can have a significant impact on a country's population.


Good use of the word, but such a frightening (yet accurate) statement.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Sorry, is that too political? Feel free to remove it if you so wish.


Not at all!  You didn't name any countries or leaders - it's fine!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 15, 2020)

Becoming emotionally involved is an occupational hazard for nursing home employees.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 15, 2020)

I was occupied running the vacuum cleaner when the tornado siren sounded.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 15, 2020)

When my daughter was in college, she had numerous occupations in which to major.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 15, 2020)

The first floor of that new downtown condo complex is totally occupied.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 15, 2020)

On the  job  application  I put  down household engineer as my occupation.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*An occupational pension is a pension scheme provided by your employer. ..at least here in the UK *


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 15, 2020)

_"Give me an occupation, Miss Dashwood, or I shall run mad."_


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2020)

I was very much occupied by some paperwork that needed to be done, today,
and my mind was occupied with thoughts, when I had tried to sleep the night before,
so therefore, I occupied myself with napping, this afternoon....and arrived later than my usual, here at the forum.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2020)

When you meet someone for the first time in much of the USA, they often ask you immediately,
"What do you _*do????"  (meaning, for paid work)

Your occupation must be thought to define a lot about what type of person you are. 

Whereas, in other countries and cultures, *_or even in some portions and some populations of the USA, your job or occupation_*, would not be one of the first things, you would be asked, or judged upon.*_


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2020)

Couldn't strangers consider inquiring about yourself, other than your occupation,
such as, "What do you value?"  Or, "how do you spend your time?"
Or, they might simply say, "Tell me something about yourself" and let you choose something that you'd like to share.....your occupation or something else.


But i am certain that I am not intended to get as _*pre*_occupied with this thread, or this word,
as I am, so I will move along to some other thread, now.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 15, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Couldn't strangers consider inquiring about yourself, other than your occupation,
> such as, "What do you value?"  Or, "how do you spend your time?"
> Or, they might simply say, "Tell me something about yourself" and let you choose something that you'd like to share.....your occupation or something else.
> 
> ...


You are on a creative roll, Kaila!  (I also had a similar sleepless-then napping- couple of days!)


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 16, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Couldn't strangers consider inquiring about yourself, other than your occupation,
> such as, "What do you value?"  Or, "how do you spend your time?"
> Or, they might simply say, "Tell me something about yourself" and let you choose something that you'd like to share.....your occupation or something else.


It is rather rude, eh?  Perhaps if you reply that you are between jobs or unemployed or contemplating your future occupation, or a free-lance something-or-the-other, they assume you aren't _worth_ talking to anymore? 

I much prefer to say, "Hi.  Glad to meet you," then follow up by giving the person a compliment.  That doesn't put anyone on the spot!


----------



## Della (Feb 20, 2022)

LADY BRACKNELL: Do you smoke? 
JACK: *Well, yes, I must admit I smoke*. 
LADY BRACKNELL: I am glad to hear it. A man should always have an occupation of some kind.

--"The Importance of Being Ernest" -- Oscar Wilde


----------



## Maywalk (Feb 20, 2022)

My elderly friend is looking for a property suitable for occupation by older people.


----------

